

NatWest bank+RBS debit card/wire transfers down (not just a social network) - kalleboo
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2162630/NatWest-Royal-Bank-Scotland-online-banking-meltdown-Millions-hit-technical-fault.html

======
kalleboo
This isn't a huge story, but IMHO, people living week-to-week not being able
to get their child tax credit and buying food kinds trumps "people couldn't
post what they had for lunch for 2 hours".

The HN discussion about the Twitter story was "twitter doesn't lose any money
when they're down for 2 hours, so full uptime isn't essential". So what
happens when a bank's wire transfer and debit card infrastructure is down for
a day or more? Could they afford the fix that would prevent it? Will they
publish a report on what went wrong and how they'll prevent it in the future?
Seems much more interesting to me...

~~~
iloveponies
It's not about how something affects the world. It's about how it affect my,
and my perspective of my world. Human's are not very good at paying attention
at things that do not directly affect them. Those who are the exception to
this, are the minority I believe.

